# i need help installing a desktop/internet



## coreyscx (Sep 2, 2011)

im new to freebsd and i need some help..during the post installation process when it asks to setup a network..im completly lost..ive got a wireless adapter and im using a laptop, also i dont know how in the world to install gnome or kde..please dont send me a link ive tryed google forever and it just confuses me..can someone please explain this out for me?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's a link you're supposed to follow: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## cheme (Sep 3, 2011)

First and foremost start reading the handbook, it is full of information.

Follow this link http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=124403&postcount=2 You will see my configuration, this should help you get started.  

Once you have read through the handbook and checked out my configuration I want you to type some commands and then post the output.

Type the following commands:  
`$ uname -a`
`$ dmesg | grep ath`

If the last command does not give you any output then try other wireless devices. For example wi for a Lucent device or bwn for a Broadcom device.

Once you have discovered which wireless device you have then you can start setting up your connection.


----------

